# What's Your Menu?



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm hosting our 3rd annual Halloween Party with our friend this year and I'm trying to get some more ideas for food/drink.

So far we have this:
Keg
Jello Shots
Pina Colada type punch
Soda/Juice/Water

Ham & Cheese sandwiches in Halloween Shapes
PB&J sandwiches in Halloween Shapes
Halloween brownies
Deviled Eyeballs (eggs)
Spinach dip (cold version)w/tortilla chips
Cheese & Crackers (Halloween shaped cheese)
Pinwheels (those spiral sandwiches)
Cheese Dip in crockpot
Onion Dip

Any other ideas? What are you serving?


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Our menu is similar to yours!

Deviled egg eyeballs
Mummy wraps (spiral things)
Fish Bowl (goldfish crackers and blue cornchips)
Pumpkin orange biscuits
Black Bean cream cheese dip
Chili Cheese dip
Pumpkin Bread sandwiches
Witch Finger Cookies
Veggies and Dip
Pickles
Olives

Witches Brew Punch
Red Wine
Pop

I'm still trying to finalize the menu too...not sure I'm happy with the balance. I always seem to want to put cream cheese in everything! 

otherworldly

"You're off the edge of the map, mate. Here there be monsters."


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

What I'm serving:

-Bourbon weenies
-BBQ meatballs 
-Fried Apples w/whipped cream on the side (notice the crockpot theme here...I'm all about the crockpots)

-Crap spread (brain mold)
-Cheeseball, one spicy one mild (2 hand molds)
-BLT dip
-Guacamole coming out of a pumpkins mouth
-Pepperoni/Cheese/Olives
-Chips, Pretzels, Pumpkin seeds

Drinks:

-Red spiked punch
-Keg
-Sodas
-Jello shot eyeballs


_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Ours was a very small gathering (10 people total), and was part pot-luck. What we had:

Bourbon chili (roast cooked in bourbon, then added to chili)
Garnishes: cheese (couple folks added chip dip)
Breads: Fritos (gotta have 'em), cornbread, crackers, cheese & garlic biscuits, croissants

Veggie platter w/ hummus and very strong garlic dip 

Chip & dip

Pop & Hot cocoa (it was BYOB, but nobody did...fine w/ me -- everyone got home safe & sound and could get to work the next day)

Desserts: caramel cheese cake, apple cobbler, french silk pie

Next year: more dips (will have to use the brain mold), like the idea of deviled eggs... maybe wings in varying degrees of spice...

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

I will also have peperoni chunks, olives, mini pickles, cherry tomatoes. I know what you mean about the right mix otherworldly. Everything I seem to want to make is creamy and cold. I will probably add some kind of meatballs (Jimmy Dean Sausage balls are good) or weenies in BBQ sauce or something.

Everybody's menu looks good. Fried apples--YUM! I think I just like thowing parties for the food.....


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Well my gang tends to be on the under-aged side , but here goes:

Spider cup cakes ,
Brain dip, 
Witches fingers,
seven layer taco dip,
Skeleton fingers(pretzel sticks dipped in white chocolate),
Bone Candy,
Rice Crispy eyeballs,
Witches Hats,
Beef Stew w/ ghost potatoes,
veggies tray,
pin head with fruit kabobs,
pumpkin cream cheese cake,
candy apples,
chocolate bats,
vomit in the pot- a.ka. rotel dip,
and puppy chow. 
Yep I think that about wraps it up except for the cookies and things the elderly ladies on the street send down and everyone eats their own apple after bobbing for it.



If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

We're having the following:

Sausage balls 
Italian meatballs
Chicken fingers
Tortilla things (can't remember the name, came from Price Club)
Three different dips
Chips
Halloween brownies
Lemon lush desert
Various candy & nuts

Beer,beer,beer
Spiked punch
Jello shots, using a skull mold
Did I mention beer?

I think that's about it. Hopefully we will have plenty for everyone.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10028


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

I LOVE this thread!!!!! What good ideas!!!!

I'm trying to do most of my stuff low carb.

Here's my menu:
Bat Wings (bbq'd chicken wings)
Cheesecake Eyeballs (made in roundish icecube trays or eggs cartons with irises painted on with food coloring.)
Lorena Bobbit Stew (meatballs and cocktail weinies in a bbq sauce-big hit last year)
Witch Fingers (chicken strips basted with GREEN stuff like olive oil and green onions, basil, parsley, and a bit of green food coloring) seved with ranch dressing
Zombie Flesh (ham rolls with green onion and cream cheese spread)
Deviled Eggs 
Ghoul Eyeballs (rolled up tortillas with fillings and an olive slice sitting on top)
Mold Dip (spinach dip with bread chuncks)
Miscellaneous Chips and dip

BEER, mixed drinks with ghoulish names, like Zombie Spit, wine coolers etc.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Bat Wings (Chicken Wings)
Human Brains (Shrimp Dip)
Mildew Dip (Spinach and Artichoke Dip)
Witch Fingers (Cookies)
Haunted House (I am not sure my niece is making this)
Dirt (Chocolate mix of something..lol)
Zombie Hand (Cheesecake with swirls of strawberry)
Veggies to go with Spinach and Artichoke Dip
Chocolate covered spiders (strawberries covered in chocolate with red licorice for legs)
Ghostly Sandwhiches (Turkey and Provalone Sandwhiches for picky eaters. They are cut into ghosts)
Dragon Scales Melon Liqueur 
Vixen Tongue Malibu Mango
Unholy Water Bacardi Rum
Instant Death Baronoff Vodka
Blood of the Wicked Long Island Tea
Werewolf hair Careful side effects include howling at the moon
Zombie well Zombie I just added a Zombie pic
Tarantula Tequila I didn't do anything since the bottle has a tarantula
Boogeyman Whiskey Seagram 7
Pirate’s Breath Sour apple liqueur 
Evil Essence
Doppelganger Tonic Vanilla Vodka
Banshee Screams Crème de Cacao
Chupacabre Blood Banana Liqueur

I am still coming up with stuff but these are set. I am having a pretty big party, so I am trying to have an array of goodies. 
CC


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

My party was last weekend. We had the following:

Glazed ham
Honey chicken wings
Constrictor Bites (these were a huge hit)
Pepperoni Dip
Chips and Salsa
Deviled Egg Balls
Cheese/Sausage/Olices/Crackers
Orange Dreamsicle Cake
Venison jerky

HHH


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

For the Ghoul Eyeballs (rolled up tortillas with fillings and an olive slice sitting on top)- what filling are you using? We made these last year and can't remember how.

Does anyone know of a jello shot I can make with the new Jello Extreme Apple Jello? Would Apple Pucker work?

My friend and I went last night and bought most of the fixings for the food. We found the cutest cookies at Kroger. They are large and have orange icing on them and have writing/drawings in black icing, they say EEK and BOO and have spider webs and stuff on some.

What kind of cocktail meatballs do you ladies make? I saw that on the list a few times. Everyone's menu sounds great!


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi ALittleEvil!!!

I just use Sam's Club's frozen meatballs (very good!!!) and smokey links for my Lorena Bobbit stew. I'm lowcarbing so I am going to use Carb Options bbq sauce, it's VERY good.

I am having my sister-in-law make the tortilla rolls ups. Not sure what she'll use. But you could use ham, cream cheese, chopped olives, THINLY grated lettuce, pickles, cheeses (in thin slices).........let your imagination go wild. 

I believe there's a thread here about jello shots, and I think they used Apple Pucker with success. If I had the link here I would post it for you. I'll try to find it for ya.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Okay here's the link (if I can do it successfully) Go down several posts there. http://www.halloweenforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5047

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh yay! Thanks for the link.


----------



## rusty (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow - I wish someone around here was having a Halloween part. This sounds like a lot of fun.

http://www.halloweenguide.net


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

I started cooking today! But get paid tomorrow, so I can finally the work on the bulk of my feast! 

* Roasted bat wings (mild, hot, teriyaki, honey BBQ, & honey mustard flavors)
* Decayed corpse chips with entrail salsa (blue corn tortilla chips & Pace)
* Wild lice (orzo pasta)
* Eerie eyeballs (gelatin & marshmallows)
* Brains on the half-skull (shrimp dip displayed in a science skull)
* Pina Ghouladas
* Nuclear Waste Punch
* Witches' Brew 
* Sulfuric Acid Swig
* Mildew Nibbles
* Crudites and Demonic Dip
* Petrified Pears
* Witchy Cranberry Cheesecake Tart
* Pumpkin Spice Cake with Bleeding Chocolate Glaze & Espresso Shortbread Headstones
* Meringue Bones
* Witches Fingers (cookies)
* Bleeding Heart of Doom
* Tempting Toenail Truffles (chocolate covered pretzel nuggets)

SQBS

PS- Click on my gallery if you want to see the cool food labels I came up with!


"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

sisvicki said:


> My party was last weekend. We had the following:
> 
> Glazed ham
> Honey chicken wings
> ...


What are constrictor bites? Please!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scream Queen said:


> I started cooking today! But get paid tomorrow, so I can finally the work on the bulk of my feast!
> 
> 
> * Eerie eyeballs (gelatin & marshmallows)


I made this for my party for the first time. It didn't turn out  They didn't set.
And it really ticked me off because I was running around for DAYS before the party just looking for JELLO! I finally found some yellow jello but it wasn't lemon, it was pineapple. Paid 2!! yes 2!! euros for one small box of jello. It was at a foreign food specialty store. 
So it was really disappointing that they didn't turn out. I followed this recipe:
http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html#eyeballs

Is that the same one you use? If not, may I try your recipe?

MsM


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

BUMP

It had to be done! Reading about the Sangria got me in the mood of what to serve for our party. Lots of great ideas here, no sense whatsoever in starting a new thread. But can we expand on these with either the recipes or the link to them?

We always get raves over out meatballs. 
1 bag frozen meatballs from Sam's
1 18oz jar of apple jelly
1 18oz jar of grape jelly
1 jar chili sauce
dump in crockpot and cook for at least 4 hours


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Ishwitch do you have anymore recipes for foods for a party? I like your recipe and the old idea here of "Loreana Bobbit Stew" I may try that this year.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

IshWitch said:


> We always get raves over out meatballs.
> 1 bag frozen meatballs from Sam's
> 1 18oz jar of apple jelly
> 1 18oz jar of grape jelly
> ...



This sounds really interesting! I hear all over about Sam's frozen meatballs being really good. Is there a brand name or is it like generic Sam's Club meatballs? Thanks!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

peeweepinson said:


> Ishwitch do you have anymore recipes for foods for a party? I like your recipe and the old idea here of "Loreana Bobbit Stew" I may try that this year.


Oh yeah! I will have to dig them up! Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

lady_bee said:


> This sounds really interesting! I hear all over about Sam's frozen meatballs being really good. Is there a brand name or is it like generic Sam's Club meatballs? Thanks!


I don't know. Hmmmmmmm.......

I just go and look for the frozen meatballs buy the bag. It is like 7 lbs. I'm pretty sure they only carry the one kind.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Okay, just got back from Sam's so I checked out the meatballs. They have 2 kinds, the 3/4 oz balls come in 6 lb bags. $10.something a bag. The 1oz balls come in 94oz bags and are a little more but still under $11.

Both kind are fully cooked already. I prefer the smaller meatballs because they aren't the only meat we serve.

Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

*IshWitch*



IshWitch said:


> We always get raves over out meatballs.
> 1 bag frozen meatballs from Sam's
> 1 18oz jar of apple jelly
> 1 18oz jar of grape jelly
> ...




What kind of chili sauce do you use? Is it a Mexican salsa-type or an Asian chili sauce. This recipe sounds interesting.

Roger


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

It is just chili sauce. It is usually around the ketchup and bbq sauce shelves in the store. The bottle says chili sauce and it is around 10oz in size I believe. There are several brands from store to store, can't think of a name of one off the top of my head. I think it is bed time! LOL


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks so much! I have to try this recipe in a smaller amount and get the hubby to be guinea pig. Sounds tasty. And I know Heinz makes the chili sauce, I have a bottle in the fridge and we use it a lot as a dip for shrimp or just fries. Other brands probably sell it too.


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

IshWitch...what else do you serve with your meatballs??? Sounds yummy....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well, last halloween's party we had fried turkey. I had said in the invite to bring a side dish, etc., that we'd be serving "the carcass of the beast" heheheh!

So we ourselves made the turkey, meatballs, a chocococacola cake (say that 3 times fast! ) and I made an onion dip. I made that look like a cauldron on a fire! It is very cool looking and all edible:

~Order a round pumpernickel from your favorite bakery (check with them on size, I think ours was a 1 1/2 lb)
~Turn said pumpernickel upside down so the flat side is up and cut out a core about 2/3'ds into the bread and pull it out, pull out more bits of bread if you need more space. Leave a good bit of an edge around the top, remember you are making a cauldron.
~Fill with favorite dip, thick ones are good, I like the look of a spinach dip in this, but an onion dip goes very well too! Refrige until needed.
~Take half each of a yellow, orange and red bell pepper and cut into slices the long way (use more or less than half as needed).
~Arrange the big type of pretzel sticks into a starburst kind of formation, these are your logs.
~Arrange the pepper slices on top of the sticks pretty much the same way, be creative, this is your fire.
~Sit your dip cauldron on the center and adjust the fire and sticks until it is stable.
~You can also be creative with some regularly shaped pretzels stuck in the sides of the cauldron bread to make "handles" and Tah-Dah!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Everything sounds good guys! I will be probably having two dinners throuout the month of October. And more than likely I will be using Recipies from Perfect Entertaining. They have some cool stuff on there.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Soooo hungry, must crash parties...j/k!! You guys are goin' all out, everything sounds fantastic! (Kind of O/T) We're having a block party next week, I might try that cauldron with a loaf of Hawiian bread and spinich dip for a campfire effect. 

(threadjack end)Definetly will be checkin' this thread out more often for its great recipes & ideas!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

With our Party we have people bringing most of the food, usually I do one or two dishes, this year with a Hollywood theme I am going to make 'Carrie' cupcakes, Chocolate with cookie crumbles on top (like dirt) and a hand sticking out.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

IshWitch,

I made your meatball recipe (a small batch just to sample) and they're great! I used Costco meatballs though. Very tasty!!!

Thanks!


----------



## wtchly (Sep 3, 2006)

*This is what we are having*

I make pretty much the same each year. Its mostly finger food stuff.
Ear wax weiners (we call them savaloys with cotton buds to pick them up to dip in a yellow mustard sauce)
Fleshly flayed flesh (squares of bread with cream cheese and smoked salmon)
Black bat wings (chicken wings marinated but with black food colouring added)
Boogers on sticks (pretzels with cheese spread coloured green on the ends)
Mouldy dip (guacamole that has sour cream piped in a spider web on top)
Dead man tortilla chips (the organic ones that are nearly black)
Blood and guts dip (chunky salsa)
Dead man meatloaf (shaped like a person with olives for eyes, etc and a knife in its tummy with tomato sauce for blood)
Mouldy mashed potato (potato with some green colouring)
Swamp jelly (jelly with gummy worms suspended in it)
Any kind of Halloween cake and cupcakes
Witches fingers (shortbread made into fingers with almond nails painted black)
I make chocolate frogs, skulls, ghosts etc with moulds
Lots of lollies 
Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

*2005 Menu*

Here's the menu from our party last year, our first. The food wasn't fancy but it didn't seem to matter!

AGHHHH!!!!!!! Last Year’s Leftover HAlloween CanDY
Witches Brew (Non-alcoholic punch)
Rotten Apple Pie
Chuckie’s Upchuck Chili
Bloodshot Eyeballs (Deviled eggs)
Bloody Bat Wings (Chicken Wings)
Mutilated Monster Salsa
Creepie Krispie Treats
Mummy’s WRAPS (tortilla wraps)
Pizza Ala Roadkill
Creepy Crawly Crunch (Caramel Corm with Candy Corn)
Atomic Lemon Drop Martinis (a pitcher of drinks with glo stick)
Goblin Goodies (cookies)
Melted Witch (Orange Slushy Creamsicle Drink)
Spooky Sugar Cookies


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

So far;

road kill brownies
witch finger cookies
toxic waste punch
apple cider
halloween sugar cookies
brain shrimp dip
veggies and dip
crackers and hummus
assorted candy
eerie eyeballs
pickled dragon eggs


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

2006 Party Menu:
Monster Fingers (pretzels dipped in chocolate)
Pilsbury Dead Boys (gingerbread man cookies in crumbs)
Rotton Apples Dipped in Bugs (caramel apples in nuts)
Dutch Dandruff Cake
Purple Popcorn Brains (purple popcorn balls)
Phlegm Brule (vanilla pudding w/green jello on top)
Decrepit Earth (peopel chow)
Lab Mice (Chocolate covered cherries made into mice)
Candy Corn Bark
Nerds Bark
Chocolate S*&% Monsters (chcolate rice crispies treats made into little monsters, served on a cardboard toilet seat!)
Toxic Waste Chocolate Fountain (fountain with green candy melts in it)
Monster Toes (cocktail weiners)
Eye of Bat (stuffed black olives)
Bloody Mary Dip
Cannibal Canape
Mummy Hummus w/Old Gauze (hummus w/pits chips)
Meat Head
Great Pumpkin Soup (cold soup that tastes like pumpkin pie)
Entrails & Scabs (homemade salsa & blue corn chips)
Pennicillin Pizza
Boogers-on-a-Stick
Dr. Jeckyls Elixer (vodka jello shots)
Blavod Black Martini's
Dried Flesh (homemade beef jerky)
Of Course a Keg!
Whew! I know that sounds like alot, but my friends have a big party and I have catered alot of parties. Everything is presented on special trays and in baskets with little label cards. The presentation is everything!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Your Phlegm Brule (vanilla pudding w/green jello on top) sounds so nasty. LOL! 

It's a good idea!


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

tallula_g said:


> 2006 Party Menu:
> Monster Fingers (pretzels dipped in chocolate)
> Pilsbury Dead Boys (gingerbread man cookies in crumbs)
> Rotton Apples Dipped in Bugs (caramel apples in nuts)
> ...


Very interesting list! What is in the Blavod Martini's? Do you make a pitcher of them or on a as needed basis?


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Chili, Hot Dogs, Chili dogs*

Each year we ask our guests to bring a dish to pass. We always get a nice assortment.

I always make a crock pot full of chili and another filled with hotdogs. I supply bowls, spoons, buns, ketchup, mustard, relish, grated cheese, oyster crackers, diced onions, creamettes. Then people can either have a bowl of chili, a chili dog or just a hot dog. This always goes over real well.

My daughter makes B-B-Q meatballs and her mother in law makes sloppy joes and buns.

Sweets dont go over that well with everyone drinking and we always have more than enough.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

*Blavod Martini's*



themrs said:


> Very interesting list! What is in the Blavod Martini's? Do you make a pitcher of them or on a as needed basis?


Blavod is a black Vodka, they have a web site that tells where you can buy it. I just make vodka martini's and substitute the regular vodka with the Blavod and I put in a black olive. Martini's are best when you only mix one or two at a time. The colder the better!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

*Phlegm Brule*



colmmoo said:


> Your Phlegm Brule (vanilla pudding w/green jello on top) sounds so nasty. LOL!
> 
> It's a good idea!


I stole it off of a web site somewhere! I'm serving it on a platter covered with wadded up tissue!


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, everyones menus sound so good! I am definitley trying the meatball recipe, checking out the black vodka, and then trying the Phlegm Brulee! So far, I a, having sausage with sesame plum dip, Spiced pumpkin soup, pumpkin bats, monster fingers (chocolate dipped pretzels), baked monster eyes, Martha Stewarts petrified cheese log, zombie eyesball, jello brain mold, jello shots and a keg. I also found a link somewhere on how to make a cake that looks like the insides of someone - that's going to be my big cooking endeavor this year! Thanks for some great ideas!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, everyones menu's sound great & gross!! I found the site where I got the phlegm brule recipe it is: http://halloweenrecipes.org. They have some pretty good recipes on this site. It tells you to put it in dessert dishes, but since I have alot of people to make it for, I'm putting it in little plastic disposable cups (get at Wally Mart), putting in a plastic spoon and serving on a big tray. Man I can't wait 'til Halloween, I'm getting all excited!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I forgot one more thing I'm serving is Blood Bath Punch, and I bought little halloween rubber duckies from Oriental Trading to float on the top!
BTW: Blood Bath Punch is actually Vampire Blood Punch from http://www.goblinville.com/pages/recipes/vampire-blood.htm
Bye!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's my menu this year so far: 

Werewolf meatballs
“Rest in Pizza"
Witches toes or mummy dogs 
Vulture eggrolls (chicken taquitos from Costco) or skewered lizard legs (chicken satays)
Honey bat wings
Maggot casserole (orzo casserole)
Zombie hair – noodles
Slithering snake bites (snake shaped stromboli)
Corpse chips with brain salsa
Rabid bat brains (green rice krispie treats shaped like small brains)
Gelatinous brain (jello) with glowstick underneath glass plate
Freaky witches’ fingers
Caramel apples
Candy sushi
Halloween Oreos
Grave cakes
Phlegm brulee (thanks for the idea!) 
Glycol punch


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

You all are making me want to puke with some of your recipes lol. Does anyone really eat the phlegm brulee or maggot stew, etc? I'm not going over the top this year on food. I want to see what people will actually eat and expand on it next year. Here's what I am thinking of so far.

Pulled Beef sandwiches
Mini pizzas
Meatballs or Cocktail Wieners (in Ishwitch's sauce on this thread)
Ranch Dip
Taco Dip
Caramel Dip with Apples and Graham crackers
Veggies, Chips, and Pretzels for dipping
Pumpkin bread

There's only going to be about 12 people so am not exactly feeding an army.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I find that larger groups of people like to pick on stuff, so appetizer types of food work best. I tried serving lasagna before, but people really enjoyed the appetizers more (e.g., werewolf meatballs, vulture taquitos, etc.). Mini pizzas do really well too - I always have a hard time keeping them warm (even using chafing dishes).


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

colmmoo,
Love the rabid bat brains!! and the "Rest in Pizza"!
(Hmm good idea for next year)


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey, tallula_g, not too late for this year!  

I bought two large pizzas last year, and although I had a hard time keeping them warm, people still devoured them. Amazing. 

The rabid bat brains are yummy! I have a picture in the "Post Your Desserts Here" post.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I update my menu with;

harvest pumpkin tarts
caramel popcorn (homemade)
chocolate cupcakes

Original menu;

road kill brownies
witch finger cookies
toxic waste punch
apple cider
halloween sugar cookies
brain shrimp dip
veggies and dip
pita thins and hummus
assorted candy
eerie eyeballs
pickled dragon eggs


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

To go with our twisted fairy tale theme:

Little Bo Peeps Sheep (BBQ Chicken)
Brain Dip 
3 Little Pigs in Blankets
Oozing Humpty Dumpty Pieces (Deviled Eggs)
Jacks Magic Beans (Baked Beans)
Pumpkin Puke (Guacamole dip & chips)
Rotting Zombie Flesh (salami, pickle, cream cheese wraps)

Alice's Eat Me cupcakes
Puss in Boots Litter Box (Kitty litter cake)
Wicked Witch of the West Fingers (cookies)
Snow White's Poisoned Apples (candied apples)

Alice's Drink Me Jello Shots
Witches Brew (alcoholic punch)
Hot Apple Cider (for the drivers of the bunch)
Beer


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

our's is similar to y'alls.\

bloody marys
antifreeze punch (non-a)
cokes, beer (not sure if we'll get a keg)
jello shots

meatballs & weinies in BBQ sauce (Bits & pieces) (or lorena bobbit stew)
shrimp salad in brain mold
witch finger cookies
deviled eggs
popcorn (served from an elephant foot bowl...ala addams family)
pimiento cheese sandwiches (cut in pumpkin shapes)
witches hat cookies
black bean/corn salsa with blue corn chips
vertabrae (tortilla with cream cheese & stuff inside...maybe shaved ham?)
chocolate centipedes (gummy candy coated w/chocolate)
spinach dip in cauliflower bowl (looks like a moldy brain)
cheese & crackers
rotel dip with chips (I really like "vomit in a bowl", served in crock pot to keep warm)

mostly snacks & appetizers, I'm letting 2 ladies bring food because they are incredible hostesses & cooks so I know it will be great (and they came last year so the know what I want/expect)


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

bloody fingers and balls (cocktail weenies and meatballs in BBQ type sauce)
putrid pus (hot crab/cheese dip)
spirited ectoplasm (green jello shots, some with worms)
witches fingers (cheetos)
cheese & cracker plate with rats on plate
"salmon brains" (salmon/cream cheese spread shaped like) brain
ghosts eyes (mini cheesecakes)
devils eyes (devilled eggs)
swamp water punch

I know theres more but until I go get my "menu" and start decorating...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings Fellow Halloween Haunters!

This is my 1st entry here and I would like to mention how EXCITED I am to be in the company of folks who love Halloween as much as I do!!

We will be having a small get together on Sat. before Halloween and I just finished finalizing that menu. We will also have some refreshments for the parents on Halloween as this will be the 1st year they will be invited into the house.

I borrowed some of these names from posters because we just ran out of ideas (we're a bunch of old fogies here!)....so here goes!!......

Grilled Boneless Breast of Buzzard (was a perfect name for Chix Skewers w/ 
dipping sauce)
Adams Ribs (2 racks of Baby Backribs ind. cut)
Spooky Shrimp Tray Cold shrimp w/ cocktail sauce)
Sauteed Intestines (Italian Sausage cut into small pcs.)
Dead Man Pieces (Steak Bites on Skewers w/ dipping sauce) 
Green Guts (Spanokpita Strudel cut into slices)
Bat Wings (Bag of Hot Wings from Walmart)
Brain Food (Britta's recipe for her Shrimp Mold)
Vulture Mini Eggrolls (Eggrolls w/ dipping sauces)
Skeleton Bones (Stack of Cheese Straws)
Eriee Eyeballs (Britta's Eyeballs)
Freshly Flayed Flesh (mini Roast Beef on Crostini )
Swamp Jelly (crockpot of Meatballs)
Creepy Crudite (Veggie Platter done in Hallween style)
Puke (Spinach Dip)
Blood & Guts ( Salsa & Chips)
Blood Shot Eyeballs (Deviled Eggs)
Select Organ Cuts (Cheese & Cracker Tray)
Also gonna give the Meathead a shot.

Desserts
Mini Eclairs
Witches Fingers
Pumpkin Cheesecake
Pumpkin Bread
Halloween Candies that I make
Cherry Yum Yum

Still lookin for a punch recipe.

On Halloween we plan to have the kids in this year because last year the house was so decorated inside but no one saw it. So we are opening 2 rooms this year. We have a commercial popcorn machine and I'm baking cupcakes w/ Halloween candies on them along with our little bag of goodies. We're gonna also try and see how it goes serving a cup of chili and apple cider to our folks this year. Last yr. we had 140 TOT's. 

Already get those decorations up!!

Miss Muffy


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

This is our 5th annual Halloween party so I've learned what goes over well and what is a waste of time, trust me!

Here's our menu:

Main:

1 Bat wings (wings from Sam's)
2. Lorena Bobbit Stew (meatballs/wieners in BBQ) new this year to me
3. Mummies & Babies (hots dogs in crescents) I'm also gonna buy the pack at Sam's of the little ones to put around the big ones as babies. He he.
4. Sloppy Goblins (sloppy joes)
5. Hearts & tongue with beetles & maggots (chicken, tomatoes, red peppers, black beans, rice) I posted this before and I tell you, it's actually extremely tasty. I made it up and it's so easy because you use a crockpot to cook the entire dish.) 

Teasers:

6. Fungus Among Us (cold spin dip in a pump bread bowl)
7. Jack's Back (Taco dip in the shape of a jack-o with veggies used to make a mean face)
8. Savory Brain Food (shrimp dip, excellent too. We've done a hot crab dip before but cold is easier and this actually taste better...)
9. Eerie eyes (deviled eggs)
10. Spider cheese spread (cheese balls in the shape of a spider...philly cheese, shredded cheese, ham, wortsy sauce, nuts)

Not making but are cool: 
Poppin witch fingers (jalapeno poppers)
Ghosts in the graveyard (chocolate pudding, choco grahams, cool whip, milano cookies)

Desserts:
Black Lagoon (turtle brownies)

Drinks
That's my mom's area...Punches don't really go over very well but we do make a volcanic punch in a cauldron with the dry ice for show. People usually bring their own magic potion so we don't really make any special drinks. Although I found jello molds so I will probably end up making jello shots. 

I usually make the Ghosts in the Graveyard cake but noone ever eats it. Last year my sister made cobweb cookies and the turtle brownies. So as of now, don't know what desserts we'll have. The spider web munch seems kind of cool. Any great ideas for desserts/sweets?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is my menu for this year:

Swamp Slime Surprise (I make a punch bowl full)
http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=988249

Roasted Pepper Dip with Bread Rounds
http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hr68.htm

Witch's Cauldron
http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hr172.html

Deviled Peepers (aka Deviled Eggs)
Jalapeno Poppers (Bacon-wrapped jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese)
Monster Toes (sausage in croissants)
Vegetable Tray

Hotter Than Hades Steak & Salsa Bites
http://recipes.bhg.com/recipes/reci...searchType=null&adCategory=&_requestid=391993

Devils on Horseback
http://recipes.bhg.com/recipes/reci...searchType=null&adCategory=&_requestid=392136

Halloween Bruschetta
http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hr61.htm

Misfortune Cookies
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/fortune-cookies-i/detail.aspx

Pumpkin Roll
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Granny-Kats-Pumpkin-Roll/Detail.aspx

Chocolate Mice
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chocolate-Mice/Detail.aspx

Chocolate Amaretto Fondue with Fruit, Brownie Bites, and Poundcake


----------



## HaleyMiller (Oct 10, 2006)

On my definate list:

Zombie meatloaf
Graveyard pudding, my fiance's style
Cake or cupcake item - eyeballs or skulls, something more complex if I get a friend to help
Coffin Sandwiches
Basic candy/chips
Pumpkin face crackers

I did a test run of the zombie meatloaf to see how long it would take me. It was fantastic! I got the recipe from http://members.tripod.com/~Motomom/recipes. I went off of the linked picture, rather than the oneon the main page. I am tempted to schedule the meatloaf to still be in the oven when guests arrive because it was so wonderfully creepy having a little humanoid looking figure in the oven.


----------



## scsabai (Oct 5, 2006)

Tallula (sp?) your menu made me gag! Kudos to you. I ususally only do a dessert for my halloween party since it starts so late and people have already had dinner. This year I'm doing:

Chocolote fondue with strawberries, angelfood cake, and bananas (did this last year and everyone LOVED it, going to think of some name this year to make it halloween sounding)

Dirt and worms, a classic from kindergarten, but so yummy
(crushed oreos mixed with gummy worms)

not really a dessert, but i though would look neat - 
popcorn colored with red food coloring (have yet to figure out how to color it, maybe put the food coloring in a spray bottle and just spray it?)

jello shots (would like to do them in mini brain molds, but I have only found large molds)

anyone know where to get mini bite sized brain molds? If not I suppose I could make a big one and people could use a spoon to take bites out of it. 

I'm also going to do this drink recipe I found online. I don't know the name of it because I must have missed that part when I copy & pasted it. here's the recipe:

1 oz. pomegranate juice
1 1/2 oz. vodka
1 1/2 oz. pineapple juice 
Orange rind and apple slice for garnish 

Directions: 
1. Combine all ingredients in cocktail shaker over ice.
2. Shake well and strain into a chilled martini glass.
3. Garnish with orange rind and apple slice 

I picked it because it has pomegranate juice in it which will make it a creepy reddish-purple color and I love the tangy taste of it.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

LHallow,

I love your menu! I did the Fairy Tale theme a few years back and my menu wasn't half as creative. I'm going to make a copy just in case I revisit this theme in the near future!


----------

